# Wiring a trailer



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome back!

I did a wiring job on a GN I had many years ago and got a lot of advise as well as the proper parts from a travel camper supply store.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks,

I think I will have to stop in at a RV place to get the electrical components (plug mostly)

What amps did you wire your trailer for? I was thinking 30amps would be more then sufficient and then have a small breaker box and have my first outlet being GFI. I am lucking out though since my BF is wiring his garage this weekend with a co-worker that does electrical work so I might be able to sneak the extra wire for my trailer...

I also did find this website http://todd.redwrench.com/Electrical.htm which is a good step-by-step on finishing a trailer- even though mine wont be near that nice


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> I think I will have to stop in at a RV place to get the electrical components (plug mostly)


Camping world in Rogers. If they don't have it - Northern is just down the road from there.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

mls said:


> Camping world in Rogers. If they don't have it - Northern is just down the road from there.


Thanks!!! I will have to make a trip up there when I get ready to do this.


----------

